# STAGE ONE COMPLETE!



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

I am so exicted about finally getting my dream bike, and now my stage oone upgrade is complete!

I am taking it out tomorrow. :bigok: Thought Id take some poser pictures before it gets dirty 

































































I know its not a 5 GAL bucket, but Ill take waht I can get for now :bigok:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Sweet, you had me fooled. I was looking for the 2" lift and HL springs. ha, I thought, how do you have that much clearance w/o a lift and big tires. wow, I need to pay more attention.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking good, you will like them tires they will last a long time and they do pretty good in the mud.


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

2010Bruterider said:


> Sweet, you had me fooled. I was looking for the 2" lift and HL springs. ha, I thought, how do you have that much clearance w/o a lift and big tires. wow, I need to pay more attention.


LOL didnt mean to... just thought Id give a reference and I didnt want it to be sitting on a bucket like jackstands...:doh: lol

One day I want to run 30" Silverbacks... 

:bax:

but thats a lift kit, HL Springs, Gorilla Axles, and some engine mods to go, so Im happy for now... :rambo:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no just a 2in lift no need for axles and everything for 30's i have been running them forever with no broken axle.....looks good but with those tires and skinny all the way around with no gc you will be finding bottom fast....still none the less nice bike take care of it and it will take care of you lol


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> no just a 2in lift no need for axles and everything for 30's i have been running them forever with no broken axle.....looks good but with those tires and skinny all the way around with no gc you will be finding bottom fast....still none the less nice bike take care of it and it will take care of you lol


THANKS! 

Yeah Im not happy with these 27X10" sizing on these... they are more like 26X8" in real life. 

But they are WAAAAY better tahn the worn ouot dry-rotted stockies I had, so Im OK with it. :bigok:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good man.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yeah i ran 29.5's for a while. Never broke an axle, never lifted.


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

Sweet. Then I got nothing to worry about.

I think stage two will be the following:

Snorkel kit
exhaust
2" HL kit
some good looking 14" wheels
30"Silverbacks or Outlaws

But Im talking YEARS down the road. 

Thanks for the advice and comments and keep them coming!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I would go ahead and do that snorkel ASAP. It is the best investment and mod you can ever do for it. You never mean to sink it but crap happens. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

how hard is it to jet one of these? I really don't want to open up anything on it just yet... I agree a snorkel is a MUST, but I admit im wary of messing with the carb just yet...

Tapatalk on DROID-X


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Might not have to. Some have snorked using our instructions & haven't had to rejet.


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

I read them over and really liked what i saw. I was planning on using them when I did snorkel mine. 

might have to give it a try.

I just don't want to fix what ain't broke ... it runs great... 

had carb NIGHTMARES with the Bayou, ended up replacing it with a Honda four-traxx carb...

You say I might not have to re-jet?

If I dont like it I can always take it back off...

ill look into this at my next paycheck it doesn't look to be horribly expensive...

Tapatalk on DROID-X


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Check out our lift kit, we have a life time warranty on our lift kits (because they do NOT bend or break) and they are on sale until Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DANNYRAY said:


> I read them over and really liked what i saw. I was planning on using them when I did snorkel mine.
> 
> might have to give it a try.
> 
> ...



Nah some people havent had to. A lot do but, there are some here who have done the mimb snork w/ the 3" coupler and havent had to re-jet.


----------

